
Microsoft Continues IE Reboot - treskot
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/01/23/microsoft-4/
======
venomsnake
Microsoft will loose the browser war thanks to their unwise decision to couple
the browser so tightly with the OS. And there is no whitewashing around that.

The benefit for the customer is marginal at best. It decreases the security
etc ...

IE 10 is a speed freak. But with the developer unfriendly plugin model is
hamstrung.

